# Altec Lansing ATP3 replacement



## ViperXTR (Dec 14, 2011)

so my 8 year old Altec Lansing ATP3 died recently (i think, power indicator flickered a bit and loses signal then it eventually died out), any decent replacement? Not lookin for a surround setup, just a decent 2.1 setup, mostly used for gaming.


----------

